# Burns Vs Mitchell + Frampton vs Molitor/McCloskey vs Perez



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening Lads,

It's Judgement night in Glasgow and a Graduation Night of Sorts in Belfast. 

We start over in Glasgow with the undercard on BN. 

Enjoy Fella's got another cracking nights action. 

I'm going for Mitchell and Frampton to win...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:hi:

Agree on Mitchell and Frampton. 

Not sure about McCloskey. I reckon he might "win", if you know what I mean.

:bbb


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In, real shame about Selby, but a quality night of boxing tonight, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :hi:
> 
> Agree on Mitchell and Frampton.
> 
> ...


:lol: I get ya Roe.

Evening all, Yes gutted about Selby was out at a game today and went on phone and saw it and must admit it knocked my excitement slightly for this evening.

But after a few hours i'm back amped!!!!.

WAR :happy.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Perez Frampton and Mitchell

Carlsberg and a bottle of Crabbies for main event :lp


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

This guy's hair that Saunders is fighting... :think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't had a beer in what seems like ages, shall be changing that tonight, shame i've only got Carlsberg though.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Haven't had a beer in what seems like ages, shall be changing that tonight, shame i've only got Carlsberg though.


what you normally drink mate


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

LP said:


> what you normally drink mate


Don't drink often at all (normally just on big nights of boxing) But Fosters or San Miguel are the 2 i'd normally go for.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Don't drink often at all (normally just on big nights of boxing) But Fosters or San Miguel are the 2 i'd normally go for.


nice tochill and have a few colds 1's once in a while hey bud :good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I right in hearing this?

Jim Rosenthal following Saunders' stoppage win:

"Ricky Burns will want to do something similar to Kevin Mitchell tonight, but I can't see that happening... because Ricky Burns is a world champion and wants to stay one."

:think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ricky Burns is a two weight world champion. Get it right Jim.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

All I seem to have in the house is Bacardi and some form of French brandy(I own neither).

Would I die if I mixed them? We shall see people, we shall see.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> All I seem to have in the house is Bacardi and some form of French brandy(I own neither).
> 
> Would I die if I mixed them? We shall see people, we shall see.


All I have is quiche and milk. Not exactly fight night cuisine.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Spliffs and Whisky on the go tonight. Unfortunately I'm off round Gary's again, really need to BN ordered.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a pack of Jaffacakes I was looking forward to eating, but my mum's had her friend and her kids round and they've eaten them all, little cunts.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> All I seem to have in the house is Bacardi and some form of French brandy(I own neither).
> 
> Would I die if I mixed them? We shall see people, we shall see.


Legend :deal



Jim Bowen said:


> Spliffs and Whisky on the go tonight. Unfortunately I'm off round Gary's again, really need to BN ordered.


Marks :yep :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I just had a crap pizza (my oven is shite and doesn't cook properly) and I have a half bottle of vodka to finish off tonight. Other than that I have barely any snack food in the house :-(

Also this undercard is wank. Put the darts on ESPN classic lads, sky 425. Barney vs van Gerwen about to start :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Nice Pic @Roe can see my post on there :lol::good.

What was Mitchell's weight lads? Did he look drained at all?. Friend who's up there says he looked drained..


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Evening lads........Go on Pabby ya mad cunt!!!!

Im getting a parmo man!!!...Been on a 40 mile bike ride, I deserve one!!!....Thinking about getting some skunkweed also, but playn footy in morn, I will defo sleep in!!!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well I just had a crap pizza (my oven is shite and doesn't cook properly) and I have a half bottle of vodka to finish off tonight. Other than that I have barely any snack food in the house :-(
> 
> Also this undercard is wank. Put the darts on ESPN classic lads, sky 425. Barney vs van Gerwen about to start :good


ive got a massive hangover, cant be arsed to go out, all ive got in the house is some bread :sad2

had 4 marmite sandwiches so far

what time will burns mitchell be on?


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

When does Frampton start?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> ive got a massive hangover, cant be arsed to go out, all ive got in the house is some bread :sad2
> 
> had 4 marmite sandwiches so far
> 
> what time will burns mitchell be on?


:lol:

Scott Harrison's on at 9:40 then Burns/Mitchell is straight after that so probably looking at about 10ish.

Frampton tv card starts at 9. McCloskey is on first then it'll either be Lindsay's fight or straight to Frampton. I'd say about 10ish as well.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive eat 4 steak and 4 chicken pasties tday.....Im fucking starving.

Been doing this shrink wrap thing to get your abbs to show up real nice...Fucking hard work like!!!

Especially if you smoke any weed!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wickio said:


> All I have is quiche and milk. Not exactly fight night cuisine.


It sounds delightful though. Well, I can't recall ever eating quiche, but the Google images results make it appear as such.



LP said:


> Legend :deal


I'm not quite sure what implications this will have on my well-being. I could easily just go to the shop but I have to save money for future deaths next week.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope McCloskey can get a win tonight, big fan of that dude. Also unfortunate news about the Selby fight, that would've been good.

Gonna find out about Frampton tonight as well. And I foresee Burns happily outboxing Mitchell at least 10-2


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheese, white sauce, chicken breast in breadcrumbs, and jalapeños on top. ....I get chilli and a tub of red cabbage with it....Looks like turd, tastes unreal....Seriously...Ever in Boro, get one....Think they are spreading round the country now....

PARMO...Born in Middlesbrough


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Barney/van Gerwen is a cracking game so far :deal


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

om nom fucking nom

i want to go and get a kebab now ffs


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

@Miguel2010 Better eat that quick looks like its gonna melt through the cardboard :yikes


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my seat :happy


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking destroyed that quiche. Milk was funky, so I'm down to water.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Just got my seat :happy


Make sure you don't get beat up tonight mate :good



Wickio said:


> Fucking destroyed that quiche. Milk was funky, so I'm down to water.
> 
> Fuck my life.


:lol:

Barney/MvG is now 5-5, first to 10, for anyone that's interested..


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> @Miguel2010 Better eat that quick looks like its gonna melt through the cardboard :yikes


Its a pic from google images mate!...Havnt got mine as yet....Does look fully greased up like....Get greaseproof paper under it in the one I go to


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Barney/MvG is now 5-5, first to 10, for anyone that's interested..


Watching the golf on sky. Started playing a few weeks ago, tough game


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Make sure you don't get beat up tonight mate :good


Idiots here already mate. And it's only half 8


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It sounds delightful though. Well, I can't recall ever eating quiche, but the Google images results make it appear as such.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what implications this will have on my well-being. I could easily just go to the shop but I have to save money for future deaths next week.


you'd get mad mad mad props from me pal, whatever the consequences


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Fucking destroyed that quiche. Milk was funky, so I'm down to water.
> 
> Fuck my life.


PICS OR STFU



LP said:


> you'd get mad mad mad props from me pal, whatever the consequences


I'll be sure to have you invited to the funeral, sir.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Thain. Was hit a few times clean tho


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thain not impressing me at all here


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Watching the golf on sky. Started playing a few weeks ago, tough game


Try not to smash it mate...Let the club do the work.......Play with irons till you get confident to drive off the tee.....Get yourself a good fairway wood.....Best tips for a starter.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> PICS OR STFU


All I have is a plate of crumbs and an empty milk bottle. Sufficient?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Final leg decider for Barney/MvG!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Barney wins 10-9!


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Try not to smash it mate...Let the club do the work.......Play with irons till you get confident to drive off the tee.....Get yourself a good fairway wood.....Best tips for a starter.


Haven't actually played a round yet. Got 5 lessons off the pro so far so just getting a swing right hitting the balls out of the driving range and stuff. Did a bit of chipping and putting too. You play?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> PICS OR STFU
> 
> I'll be sure to have you invited to the funeral, sir.


Only if you pay for the flights and put some money behind the bar, i'll put a Mijares mask over your face in the casket as well


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dudes my toilet has been flushing for about half an hour straight here. This is most disconcerting. All I flushed originally was a solitary tissue. Oh my days, not good.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothing like a steak and cider, peppercorn sauce ruined it a bit though.

Any news on when the first proper fight is on?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thain wins 60-55. Lacklustre to me


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dudey time! :bbb


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Haven't actually played a round yet. Got 5 lessons off the pro so far so just getting a swing right hitting the balls out of the driving range and stuff. Did a bit of chipping and putting too. You play?


Used to play every week pal....Got really good , then just stopped playing, as you do....There is talk of starting up again....its a summer sport for me...fuck walking around in pissy windy shite with waterproofs on for 4 hours haha


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I am genuinely the only fucking cockney in here!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

God I hate McCloskey


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Manuel Perez comes out to The Roots. I'm a fan already :bbb

I do still like McCloskey though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Tbh I think the main reason I like Paul McCloskey is cuz he looks like a mate


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Tbh I think the main reason I like Paul McCloskey is cuz he looks like a mate


bit **** that lad


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this what they listen to in Ireland these days? It's awful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

was that mills lane with manuel perez??


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LP said:


> bit **** that lad


:lol:


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I am genuinely the only fucking cockney in here!


Thought mitchell said he was bringing loads of support with him?? :conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I am genuinely the only fucking cockney in here!


Doesn't sound like Mitchell's fanbase is very well prepared.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch your 'eads

War Perez


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Simpson controls the 1st

10-9


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good start for McCloskey. Boxing smooth and forcing the fight at the same time. Mixing stuff up well. 10-9 PM.

War Dudey.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Thought mitchell said he was bringing loads of support with him?? :conf





Roe said:


> Doesn't sound like Mitchell's fanbase is very well prepared.


He was hoping to bring up 2,000. If there's that many, theyre very quiet!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Dudey takes the first round, letting himself get tagged more than he needed.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Tight first round. I'll give it to mccloskey cause I'm biased


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sending that message and I've missed the KO


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Perez is so square :lol:.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2-0 McCloskey. Perez is little more than a slightly mobile punchbag right now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky Sports putting up some tweets tonight. I wonder if they'll show mine if I send them one in about half hour saying "time to switch to BoxNation now for Burns/Mitchell".


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

3-0 mccloskey. Boring though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

McCloskey seems like a wanker, smug cunt.

EDIT: Tonight is just going to be me slagging off the Irish fighters.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

is perez just hoping mcloskey tires then? shit 'effort' so far


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Mitchell has such bent hats.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Mitchell has such bent hats.


:lol: :yep


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Mitchell has such bent hats.


:lol:


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Every time McCloskey drops his hands and leans forward he gets caught. Keeps doing it, though. What a twat.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Please tell me that Burns/Mitchell is on after this Harrison shit.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Every time McCloskey drops his hands and leans forward he gets caught. Keeps doing it, though. What a twat.


He did it 4 times in a row at the end of the 6th, got caught every time, then the bell went and he walked off laughing. Its just odd.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

McCloskey's gonna get twatted if it carries on like this. Still 5 rounds to go.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

McCloskey is just too easy to hit and he doesn't need to be. Hatton is right, this is gonna get tough for him.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Come on Harrison starch him you cunt.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Please tell me that Burns/Mitchell is on after this Harrison shit.


Yessir.

Of course, knowing how boxing generally works Harrison's fight and McCloskey-Perez will conclude at the same time and cause the main events to clash.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Perez just went into 'fuck it' mode then and dropped his hands giving McCloskey free shots.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Perez there lol, nutter. Mayorgaeusqe, McCloskey maybe doesn't hit quite as hard as Tito though


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Perez is reminding me of Corrales


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

McCloskey currently the 4th top trend on twitter..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wlodarczyk vs Palacios II is just about to start. I'll stick the result in some spoiler tags when it comes I guess.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck this, i'm watching Frampton, damn you Warren and your shit undercards


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So McCloskey/Perez goes 12 rounds. Didn't score it but I expect something like 116-112, 117-111 kind of thing.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I am also the only sober one here!


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Great matchmaking whoever picked perez for mccloskey tonight. Stood right in front of him all night with more head movement in statues. Mccloskey will never win a world level fight forget world title


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

118-110, 118-111, 118-112 for McCloskey. And the new WBA Intercontinental champion!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

You know how in the world cup they have a camerman whos job is solely to find fitties in the crowd ?

They should get them for boxing but just find the fights in the crowd instead, always does my head in when theyre like 'ooooooh some trouble in the stands' SHOW IT SHOW IT SHOW IT


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

These main events going to clash?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

wrimc said:


> These main events going to clash?


Of course. :-(


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wlodarczyk vs Palacios II is just about to start. I'll stick the result in some spoiler tags when it comes I guess.


Horrendous robbery first time round IMO. Hopefully Palacios get's his justice.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Anether sex rooonds for Scott Harrison then.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do they have to go up against each other? Where is the business sense in that.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

No matter what I always need a piss just before a fight I really wanna see starts. :twisted


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Horrendous robbery first time round IMO. Hopefully Palacios get's his justice.


I hear that, sir. Even the Polish dudes I play 5-a-side with were telling me that they thought Wlodarczyk lost. That'll let you know how fortunate he got there.:yep



Spoiler



General consensus thus far appears to be that Palacios is up either 4-1 or 5-0. Wlod not doing much other than pawing with his jab while Palacious is far more active, coming inside throwing power punches off of his jab.:think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Molitor about to come to the ring now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on then!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The Bufferman's ready!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm fast running out of rum here and these fights are almost certainly going to clash. And my toilet has malfunctioned.

This is an ordeal.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell looks in really good shape much better and bigger than Katsidis


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I hear that, sir. Even the Polish dudes I play 5-a-side with were telling me that they thought Wlodarczyk lost. That'll let you know how fortunate he got there.:yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprised there. Cheers.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hahaha the commentary basically just said Scotland is like what the rest of the western world was in the 1950s


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf it must have taken some cunt a lot of time to get these fights to clash so perfectly

Someone, somewhere is a right wanker. Both fights having the ring entrances now, mother fuckers.

James Brown>>>


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> And my toilet has malfunctioned.


Blame Steve.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What the fuck does the Jackal knows mean?


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hahaha the commentary basically just said Scotland is like what the rest of the western world was in the 1950s


"No big screens just as it might have been a throwback" = no mod cons the facilities are shit its like the 50's


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> tbf it must have taken some cunt a lot of time to get these fights to clash so perfectly
> 
> Someone, somewhere is a right wanker. Both fights having the ring entrances now, mother fuckers.
> 
> James Brown>>>


I know...how hard would it be to make sure they didn't clash?! I blame fish eyes.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> What the fuck does the Jackal knows mean?


Ask the Jackal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Blame Steve.


Bloody Steve.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice little intro from Buffer there little history lesson.....I like it


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Ask the Jackal


This answer is superb, well done Lunny.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, a cringey look through Hollywood's version of Scottish history there from Buffer.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Ask the Jackal


I've heard he knows.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Nice little intro from Buffer there little history lesson.....I like it


'15 years ago, a brave Scotsman called Mel Gibson fought...'


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

They missed a trick not having Scottish anthem to get crowd super amped. 

Mitchell to win, changed my pick after more thought on the fight. 

We moaned and groaned but it's gonna be a good fight that's all we ask!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good start from Frampton, looked to shake Molitor up a little at the start. Molitor landing his jab well early though. Good good counter there from CF. 10-9 Frampton.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Class first round.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Burns won that round


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The usual problem with watching two fights and reading about another all at once, I have no idea what's going on in any of them.

I get the impression that Frampton has had a very impressive start though. Seems to be dictating Molitor's movement and timing some very nice right hands. Molitor is trying to answer back with occasional left hands but Frampton is seeing them coming and skipping out of range before Molitor even extends it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Close potatoes, mousey. I think Burns just about did enough but really it was dead even. Gonna give it to Burns but only because Teeto has scared me off of scoring rounds a draw.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Molitor getting on his bike in the second, Frampton not landing a huge amount but definitely has the power to get to the Canadian. 20-18 Frampton


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Open scoring after 8 in Wlod-Palacios:



Spoiler



77-75 x2 for Wlod with the third judge having it for Palacios(score unknown). Another robbery on the cards?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

A much easier round to score. Nice right hand there from Burns. Though the commentary went a bit mad over it!

20-18 Burns


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

2-0 Burns


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Burns looks fookin massive.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchells defence is very porous a puncher would have him no problem at world level.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Impressed with Frampton's pacing so far, not throwing more than he needs to, which was a worry as he tired against Hirales. Some decent body attacks this round, better round for Molitor but still clearly losing it. Was also a slip where Frampton also landed a punch that was correctly not given a count, Oooh Molitor given a count at the end of the round, Frampton got him on the ropes, landed a good punch and Molitor needed the roped to stop him going down

10-8 Frampton


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yes Mitchell! Someone gif that shit up. For those not watching, Burns got Mitchell with a combo on the ropes and Mitchell responded by screaming at him and bashing his chest like a gorilla.

Burns really taking over though.

30-27 Burns


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

3-0 Burns


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Burns. 

Good fight this.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Burns really flaps with his right hand when he throws it on the assault. 

Frampton looking very, very good from what I'm seeing here. Could be pushing for the stoppage in the next round or so.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Frampton starts the fourth quickly, pushing Molitor to the ropes, landing a good body punch, Knockdown again, but the ref says i's a slip, don't think that's right

Molitor is down now, he's finished here, Frampton will finish it this round. Frampton just walking him down onto the ropes and hurting him every time, maybe not going to stop him in this round but another dominant round for CF. Molitor did well to get on his bike and survive. The Canadian ended the round well tbf.

10-8


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

dunno about that stoppage but it was inevitable anyway


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Not happy with that stoppage me.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

2 big knockdowns from Burns. IT'S OVAH Terry O'Conner calls it off after more punishment. 

Woah Nelly.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Outstanding performance from Burns.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage man....
at the end of the fucking round man!!!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Short left hook outstanding after clipping him with rights all night


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hahahah Paul Smith basically claiming to have called it by saying 'I said I wouldn't be surprised with a Burns Stoppage, a mitchell points win, a mitchell stoppage or a Burns decision'. Great predictions.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jus done me in there man...Had Burns on points


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Molitor starting the fifth by throwing some combos, Frampton showing some decent reflexes, first time he's had to tonight. Frampton coming in with his hands down now, landing more but doesn't need to do it as he's taking punches for the first time tonight, Molitor making Frampton miss quite a bit in this round, landing the jab a bit better now, close round, giving it to Frampton but the first competative round of the fight.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

I couldn't see mitchell been sent out for the next round even if the ref didn't bother stopping it so happy enough with the stoppage


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoa, Burns stopped him early? Sheeeeeeit

Good on him, big fan of Ricky.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not mad at that stoppage, just disappointed.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi: lads


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kevin Mitchell may as well put 'Chinny' on his shorts instead of 'Vinny'. He's worse than Khan when he gets hit.

Ricky Burns awesome though. I never usually give him credit but he was class tonight. Fair play. Hopefully he finally gets a fight at proper world level soon cuz he definitely deserves it. 

Paul Smith: "Ricky Burns is not there with Mickey Mouse titles, he's got a WBO title".


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why didnt he at least try an hold him...............Must have been fucked....Seemed ok in his eyes when he got up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Knew it was gonna be a bit shaky when I saw O Connor as the ref anyway. Neither of them would've got out there without some controversy. Oh well.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

katsidis ruined mitchell


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> :hi: lads


You have said it for a long time did you put any money on it? I was slightly worried so glad i went for Burns outright than just the points though ruins my pts double with frampton.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wlod-Palacios cards:



Spoiler



116-112 117-112 116-113 Wlodarczyk

High possibility that this is another robbery judging from what people are saying. Well, people that aren't Polish, obviously.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kevs had it now....Murray must be shit as well


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor Vano.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wlod-Palacios cards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Pabbers


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wlod-Palacios cards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely gonna watch this one.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking bastard wish id just backed Ricky to win outright....Bollocks


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 6, Molitor doing well with the jab once again, Frampton has struggled to establish his over the last couple of rounds. Frampton doing well again now, ambushing him on the ropes, now Molitor throwing himself to his knees to get some time, Frampton lands a lovely right hook, Frampton puts Molitor down again and the FIGHT IS OVER. 

Great great performance from Frampton, just dominated right from the first round, Molitor just couldn't handle him. Fair stoppage, Molitor didn't look capable of changing anything and was starting to take a bit of a hiding.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Already the bollocks is coming out. Mitchell chinny, Katsidis ruined him. Yeah alright, looked fine when he was doing Murray in though. Wasn't anything to do with any of that shit, he had no respect for Ricky's power, didn't see the punch coming, never properly recovered on him, Ricky pounced on him, fight was over. Nothing to do with the Katsidis fight at all or him being chinny.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Couldn't but like burns guy is a class act


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Couldn't but like burns guy is a class act


Yeah he's great like that. Both of them classy in their interview there


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Already the bollocks is coming out. Mitchell chinny, Katsidis ruined him. Yeah alright, looked fine when he was doing Murray in though. Wasn't anything to do with any of that shit, he had no respect for Ricky's power, didn't see the punch coming, never properly recovered on him, Ricky pounced on him, fight was over. Nothing to do with the Katsidis fight at all or him being chinny.


I'm sorry but Mitchell is chinny though. Nor is he proper world level.

That said, I give Ricky Burns big credit tonight. I picked Mitchell to win and Burns ended up demolishing him. Like I said, hopefully he gets the fights he deserves next.



Barlivia said:


> Couldn't but like burns guy is a class act


Yeah he has to be one of the most likeable guys in boxing easily. So humble and down to earth, even after a win like that.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> You have said it for a long time did you put any money on it? I was slightly worried so glad i went for Burns outright than just the points though ruins my pts double with frampton.


Yeah, £50 on the KO.

Lost out though on Frampton (went for points) and also the McCloskey fight.... turned my day around so leaves me with some chips for tomorrow.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Already the bollocks is coming out. Mitchell chinny, Katsidis ruined him. Yeah alright, looked fine when he was doing Murray in though. Wasn't anything to do with any of that shit, he had no respect for Ricky's power, didn't see the punch coming, never properly recovered on him, Ricky pounced on him, fight was over. Nothing to do with the Katsidis fight at all or him being chinny.


I agree with this. I don't think he had any respect for Burns' power. Not that Burns is a huge puncher but you can't afford to try and ignore his punches like that.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wlod-Palacios cards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, wlod is a person? i thought people were spelling wlad wrong and there was a klit fight on. haha fml.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm sorry but Mitchell is chinny though. Nor is he proper world level.
> 
> That said, I give Ricky Burns big credit tonight. I picked Mitchell to win and Burns ended up demolishing him. Like I said, hopefully he gets the fights he deserves next.
> 
> Yeah he has to be one of the most likeable guys in boxing easily.


I agree on him not being world level, don't entirely agree with him being chinny. I don't think that was especially the issue here, just that he didn't have respect for Burns' power and got hit with a shot he didn't see coming nor expect, and Burns throws his punches so well now, and is so accurate.

The way the fight was going, there looked to be only one winner anyway. Mitchell just wasn't hitting him with anything. Burns is on fucking fire (no pun intended), he's ridiculously good, and out of nowhere too.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah he has to be one of the most likeable guys in boxing easily. So humble and down to earth, even after a win like that.


:lol: And he'll be back working at JJB next week


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Great performance from Burns there, he is improving and growing, quality. :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember I used to get mad when people favoured Quigg over Frampton. :fire


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Mitchell definitely didn't respect Burns' power enough. Mitchell started well and I gave him the opener but from the 2nd round he just seemed to forget his gameplan and just traded with Burns.

Sounds like Frampton was impressive as well?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I used to hope broner would smash Burns up but after seeing what a massive cunt Broner is I'd love Burns to go over there and make HBO cry.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> katsidis ruined mitchell


Fuck off with this bullshit :barf


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I agree on him not being world level, don't entirely agree with him being chinny.


Well hes definitely not a complete glass jaw but he's clearly a bit vulnerable there, still impressive from Burns though as he was well in control anyway.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Went for a piss. What happened


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

will flintoff be as good as frampton i wonder


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Burns has been progressing for a while. A steady fighter, no flash, no brash. Mitchell ain't world class, Burns borders on it. I thought Ricky would take a clear decision but I'm delighted he put on such a quality performance tonight. 

He can go further.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Went for a piss. What happened


:lol:


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Jasper Simone said:


> Burns has been progressing for a while. A steady fighter, no flash, no brash. Mitchell ain't world class, *Burns borders on it*. I thought Ricky would take a clear decision but I'm delighted he put on such a quality performance tonight.
> 
> He can go further.


:cmon


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> I used to hope broner would smash Burns up but after seeing what a massive cunt Broner is I'd love Burns to go over there and make HBO cry.


Would like it but can't see it happening. noooo way


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> :cmon


Fair enough here's there but don't call me son, son.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

whoever owns the chb twitter needs to bombard the #skyboxing tag and see if you can get one on tv


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Where next for Burns? Dont think he has anything to be scared of at true world level


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Jasper Simone said:


> Fair enough here's there but don't call me son, son.


:good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Where next for Burns? Dont think he has anything to be scared of at true world level


I still think Broner would beat him but apart from that I'd fancy Burns against any other lightweight out there at the moment. A move up to light-welter could be interesting although I guess Burns would lose his strength advantage then.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Ricky vs the winner of the Demarco-Broner fight, would be a good match up in the division.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

move up to 140 and be khan's comeback opponent


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Ricky vs the winner of the Demarco-Broner fight, would be a good match up in the division.


Yeah definitely, ideally that'll happen. The politics of boxing probably says it won't though :-(



scrappylinks said:


> move up to 140 and be khan's comeback opponent


:think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah definitely, ideally that'll happen. The politics of boxing probably says it won't though :-(
> 
> :think


Ive seen a few articles which have said it looks to be set for November. Boxrec has it scheduled to.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Burns would beat Khan. :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill said:


> Burns would beat Khan. :yep


Well Khan is bigger, faster and probably hits harder while Burns is better technically, has a far far better defence and is bang in form. Right now I'd favour Ricky but not sure I'd be that confident to be honest. Great fight actually.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Heard Mitchell was a class act in the post fight interview?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Heard Mitchell was a class act in the post fight interview?


He said his preparation wasn't right.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He said his preparation wasn't right.


You're kidding me?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> You're kidding me?


Wish I was. :-(


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Prat :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well Khan is bigger, faster and probably hits harder while Burns is better technically, has a far far better defence and is bang in form. Right now I'd favour Ricky but not sure I'd be that confident to be honest. Great fight actually.


I don't see Ricky being overawed by Khan's speed and with his high guard, he could soak up what Khan throws at him and fire back, you don't have to be a puncher to hurt Khan and if he caught him with that shot tonight it would be lights out goodnight nurse. It's a good fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone know where I can see Burns-Mitchell? Was out with a young lady so had other things on my mind.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Anyone know where I can see Burns-Mitchell? Was out with a young lady so had other things on my mind.


Crimewatch after that rape

Or Sosoboxing


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> *Crimewatch after that rape*
> 
> Or Sosoboxing


That's where you'll see some of the gentlemen who are out in Glasgow tonight. Date night, my arse. Fucking perverts.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Anyone know where I can see Burns-Mitchell? Was out with a young lady so had other things on my mind.


[video=dailymotion;xtstdc]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtstdc_2012-09-22-ricky-burns-vs-kevin-mitchell_sport#from=embediframe[/video]


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@SimonTemplar


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> [video=dailymotion;xtstdc]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtstdc_2012-09-22-ricky-burns-vs-kevin-mitchell_sport#from=embediframe[/video]


Thank you - very kind. Great performance from Ricky. He just tooled him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Why didnt he at least try an hold him...............Must have been fucked....Seemed ok in his eyes when he got up.


Being there live I can tell you, he was not okay when he got up. He went over to the corner after it was over and he had no idea what was going on. It was a good stoppage.



scrappylinks said:


> katsidis ruined mitchell


Give Burns some fucking credit.



Flash Jab said:


> Already the bollocks is coming out. Mitchell chinny, Katsidis ruined him. Yeah alright, looked fine when he was doing Murray in though. Wasn't anything to do with any of that shit, he had no respect for Ricky's power, didn't see the punch coming, never properly recovered on him, Ricky pounced on him, fight was over. Nothing to do with the Katsidis fight at all or him being chinny.


^^^

Mitchell is so chinny that's why he's never been down before.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Being there live I can tell you, he was not okay when he got up. He went over to the corner after it was over and he had no idea what was going on. It was a good stoppage.
> 
> Give Burns some fucking credit.
> 
> ...


I've used the word 'fragile' to describe Mitchell a few times, I think that's exactly what he is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I've used the word 'fragile' to describe Mitchell a few times, I think that's exactly what he is.


Great call on predicting the stoppage. Think I might copy all your predictions in future and up my vcash.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @SimonTemplar


:lol: @Bryn What can I say? I like to think of myself as something of a rapier when it comes to this stuff, and I don't often go all in on anything, so it is a washed-up Templar who sits before the keyboard today.

I have not been hiding, btw, I could not watch the Frampton fight until this afternoon, so avoided CHB so I would not know the result. I called Molitor washed up and shot before that fight (and I stand by that) yet he put up more resistance than Mitchell :sad2

You called it spot on. My only (small crumb of) solace is that you will see from my v-cash total that at least I backed my own opinion. Now I'm just out of the game.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> My only (small crumb of) solace is that you will see from my v-cash total that at least I backed my own opinion. Now I'm just out of the game.


If you lose your final 9 you should get 100 vWelfare to put the meals on your table.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> If you lose your final 9 you should get 100 vWelfare to put the meals on your table.


:lol: I have three kids and a fourth on the way - were I a single man I'd probably try to take the long road and rebuild from the 9, but that's a pretty low base with mouths to feed. vWelfare might yet be in my future... but in the meantime I figure I have three shots at laying down 3 vCash at the vBookie, which if I hit a rich vein of form could see the Templar fortune restored... eventually.


----------

